# Your car



## kakashi_12 (Oct 16, 2009)

What kind of car do you have?:wave:


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

We have an ongoing topic where you can see what others are driving:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f154/what-does-everyone-drive-25462.html

BG


----------

